# Accutron 2183



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

As the title says why on earth did bulova make the 2183. The thing i like most about any accutron is the perfectly smooth second hand sweep, i think that is what sets it apart from any other wristwatch. not though the 2183 so what were bulova thinking of, i have been told it was bulova,s idea of a dress watch ?. bulova,s idea of a ladies watch ? bulova cutting corners to save money. Any ideas chaps. oh btw this is the one i have just replaced the battery in for a friend. regards Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

andy s said:


> As the title says why on earth did bulova make the 2183. The thing i like most about any accutron is the perfectly smooth second hand sweep, i think that is what sets it apart from any other wristwatch. not though the 2183 so what were bulova thinking of, i have been told it was bulova,s idea of a dress watch ?. bulova,s idea of a ladies watch ? bulova cutting corners to save money. Any ideas chaps. oh btw this is the one i have just replaced the battery in for a friend. regards Andy


Hi Andy what date number is on the back and is it a double or single coil movement like this one.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi dumbox it is 1972. 218 two coil without second hand.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

andy s said:


> Hi dumbox it is 1972. 218 two coil without second hand.


cant say that I,ve ever seen one without a second hand i expect the hawk will be along soon. he might have some more info


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the dress watch idea is right...without a second hand, the cases are considerably thinner...I have a very thin 2183 rectangular case Accutron.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think the dress watch idea is right...without a second hand, the cases are considerably thinner...I have a very thin 2183 rectangular case Accutron.


Thanks Paul have you got a photo of yours. And is the sweep second wheel shaft diffrent to a standard 218. as this one seems to have a small cap on it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's another..note the crown at 3..










Ghastly...!!

K


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

andy s said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I think the dress watch idea is right...without a second hand, the cases are considerably thinner...I have a very thin 2183 rectangular case Accutron.
> ...


Andy, do you _really_ want to see it? The dial is in a dreadful state  ...but I'll post up some pics later today.

Yes, it also has a shiny cap over the second hand hole. It is interesting you mention the sweep second wheel on theses 218s....in fact there are at least two different length versions depending on whether its a 2180, 2181 (date) or 2182 (date/date); same applies to the cannon pinion. On this movement, if you have calendar features, you need a longer cannon pinion and second wheel.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy, here are the pics...and thanks for reminding me about this one, I think I'd like to get this one restored; the movement is running but that dial is just awful and needs either replacing or refinishing  .

The dedication is dated 1974 but the case is marked 1970 (N0)...the all stainless steel case measures 40mm lug-to-lug and 35mm wide including crown and only 9mm thick. Lug size is 21mm, so it will take a Toshi :lol: .


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Paul with all the watches you need to restore it,s a wonder you,ve got time for your repairs, still waiting to see the (M) in the forum and on your website.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> still waiting to see the (M) in the forum and on your website.


 :huh: Not sure what that is Ken? :huh:


----------

